# First Lite's new camo?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just wondering what everyone thinks? I like it a lot. I've purchased a few from KUIU, Sitka, and First lite, and I've enjoyed my First Lite the most so far, I will probably get a few things from them in this:


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks good. It looks like it would work better than my Vias, however I think they're all about equal.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Hope that doesn't mean there phasing out the asat look

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

It looks like it'd be ok for the late season hunter or person that hunts in open country. It'd probably work fine for anything really as long as it breaks up your silhouette.

I find that during the rifle elk hunt, the trees are mostly still covered in foliage and the hillsides are pretty green still, but by the time the deer hunt rolls in, everything has gone brown and the trees are naked. Guess I'd need something that changes with the season like Cabela's ColorPhase does.

Thus far, either plaid flannel or my realtree stuff seems to get the job done.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Since we're on the subject of firstlite... does anybody have any experience with their rain gear? Based on reviews from a couple trusted friends, Im really leaning on KUIU's Chugach line but would like to know more about FL before I make up my mind. 

Mod's: I don't mean to steer this thread off track so if not applicable please delete.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I can tell you the kuiu line is amazing rain gear. I've used it in England, China, Austria, Ireland and Alaska. Some of the places I worked it rained heavy all day every day for weeks at a time. I simply couldn't have worked without it. 
It's flexible, quiet and comfortable. It's however to expensive to wear as work cloths so I'm going to have to try and find something cheeper to replace it. I'd buy it again for hunting applications!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Would that be the Chugach?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Longgun said:


> Would that be the Chugach?


Yukon 
















I've used this same set for 4 years now. The first photo was taken the last time I used it. It rained hard for a 2 mile hike and then the water fall was dumping water on top of it. The gear held up but did get a little wet arround my hands and chest. My guess is it wicked in or its lost a bit of water proofing being used hard for 4 years. When it was new for a few years water wouldn't stick to it. It beaded up and ran off. Being used for hunting only it should last a long time.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

FirstLites rain gear is good according to a few people who have used it. The higher quality raingear from them is however pretty expensive. I believe the jacket runs about $400. Right now though if they have your size at Midway, they are having a close out on last years First Lite gear and it's some of the best prices on First Lite I've seen, you just add it to your cart to see the price. Their rain jacket that is usually $400 is on sale for $297. I have several places from KUIU, a few from sitka, and a few from First Lite. The First Lite I have is by far my favorite.

https://www.midwayusa.com/first-lite/b?bid=3247


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

How's the fit on the FL? 

.. from what I read, and depending on where or whom I read it from, it sounds like the KUIU runs smaller due to an "athletic fit"?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Longgun said:


> How's the fit on the FL?
> 
> .. from what I read, and depending on where or whom I read it from, it sounds like the KUIU runs smaller due to an "athletic fit"?


My First Lite all seems to run big. I wear a large in KUIU but go to a medium in first lite. For any of First Lites outer layers I would go a size smaller than what you wear in KUIU. I just bought the KUIU Teton rain gear since I'm not in rain often, but I'm not all that impressed with the material. If you're in the market today I'd pull the trigger on Midways deals First Lite at those prices doesn't happen often, if you want KUIU I have a 15% off coupon you can use that expires in a few days.

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/3...-vapor-stormlight-rain-jacket-synthetic-blend

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/3...s-seak-stormtight-rain-jacket-synthetic-blend


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

I think im going to pull the trigger on the FL SEAK series but I'm not seeing a pant?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Longgun said:


> I think im going to pull the trigger on the FL SEAK series but I'm not seeing a pant?


Here they are, but Midway only has them in pine right now:
https://www.midwayusa.com/product/3...rmtight-waterproof-rain-pants-synthetic-blend

If you want them in Fusion BlackOvis has them in most sizes, I have a 10% off coupon there you can use as well:

http://www.blackovis.com/first-lite-boundary-stormlight-pant


----------

